# Bees long gone pictures



## missing (Jun 13, 2007)

here is the pictures of the hive on its side. i turned it on its side to take pictures, a few bees are buzzing around, maybe twenty. any ideas of how to get the bees to come back. 

has anybody ever suspended a hive from a tree to keep it off the ground. does it work. pros and cons??
thanks 


any ideas of why my pics dont show up in the post like some. am i posting the links incorrectly??

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y215/missingvoree/bees long gone/DSCN6958.jpg


http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y215/missingvoree/bees long gone/DSCN6955.jpg


http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y215/missingvoree/bees long gone/DSCN6962.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y215/missingvoree/DSCN6959.jpg


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Just curious, but what is that thing that the comb is in? I can't tell from the pictures...


----------

